# Help please



## Jugbandblues (Aug 9, 2006)

If this needs too be moved then go for it I wasn't sure where exactly too put it.

Well for one this will probably be long so sorry but please do read it. Ok well I have been reading up on derealization disorder and the like and I'm pretty sure thats whats wrong but I think I would like too get an outsider's opinion on this, and I currently don't have the money too see a psychologist.

Well ok here is some background on when I started feeling like this and all, well I happened to have taken some LSA one night and ended up in a hospital really bad night too say the least. Well the feeling didn't go away for quite awhile well sort of, it was surel less than when on the substance itself but I still felt disconnected and no really within myself. A numb feeling overtook my head and my perception was off from then on everything at times would look and even feel like I was looking through the lense of a camera and not trhough my eyes.

Well the feeling did at times go away weeks at a time even, like I had a friend from minnesota come stay with me and the feeling only came back once. However the feeling almost completely left me a few weeks ago, I felt like I was returning too normal.

Well then without thinking I went and got stoned I had never once had a bad experience with weed, well untill that night I had the worst panic attack imaginable. I thought a million bad thoughts that sort of left me where I am now.

Since then I have yet too feel normal again only for about an hour tops have I felt ok again. I have a strong feeling of light headedness a disconnection from the world and my body. I wil sit at dinner and not say a word feeling too strange too do anything but focus on eating. I have had bad headaches, and I keep thinking that when I had the bad trip on LSA that was the last day of my life and I revisted it when I was stoned and that everything experienced between the two experiences and since then were mere illusions that I created.

I feel like I know that can't be true so the venture of looking for a logicaxplanation has lead me here trying too find out if this foreign feeling can be pinned down by calling it depersonalization or if I still need too look for other answers. The other day in school I felt as if I were truely going insane I could focus on anything and I felt diconnected from myself and felt too the point of passing out. Simple things like readin have caused a feeling of headaches and confusion, and my perception feels generall wrong. When I walk I feel like I am stumbling as if I were a bit tipsy from drinking and yet I don't know if thats just how my head feels or if Im really stumbling around like a drunk.

Things seem too pulsate a bit and I just don't know if this is insanity a bad anxiety attacl or what, I've been laying out of school since I felt like I was about too pass out in school, the added stress seems too make me feel worse. Well yeah glad you could sit trhough my rantings hopefully one of you can help me, and if not at least point me in the right direction. Thank you too anyone who bothers too read and/or respond. ^_^ hope I didn't take up too much of your day.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like its DP to me, and i'd definitely stay away from weed, since alot of people here seem to have had their DP caused by it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya id say it's dp/dr caused by your bad reaction to lsa and to the pot. Lsa thats in morning glories right? Never tried them before i hear they can cause alot of puking.

Anyway i think your dp/dr is probley caused by your anxiety. If you have the money to see a doctor go see one. Maybe a anti-anxiety drug would help. Seing a psychiatrist would be the best idea but you probley dont have the cash for that so you will have to go with a quick fix.

Also stay off the weed if you had a bad reaction last time i dont think you will get better results if you smoke it again.


----------



## Jugbandblues (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone I will try too see a psycologist as soon as possible right this second though I have too wait it out. Yeah I had bad anxiety before hand but I never felt derealized untill the LSA problem. Oh and yes that is morning glory seeds, mine had posion on them and this was failed too be told to me untill after the fact. I guess i'll just hang around and try too work this through but I have too say when my anxiety hits me this way its really hard to deal with.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jugbandblues said:


> Oh and yes that is morning glory seeds, mine had posion on them and this was failed too be told to me untill after the fact.


 Oh god you got the ones with the insecticide on them no wonder you have dp/dr. Your lucky thats all you got. I had seeds with no poison or anything on them and i did extraction on them but the stuff smelled and looked to nasty to drink.

I had pre-existing anxiety before i was going to take lsa and thats another reason i hesitated to take them. Ive heard alot of bad reports about that stuff. I have no problem with shrooms or lsd but i dont want a big morning glory induced puke fest.

But anyway you should see a shrink or something if you ever get the cash. That would be the best way to deal with it. Your dp/dr is more then likely a result of anxiety. The lsa just made it worse.


----------

